# NGD - Can't go wrong with a Taylor



## BucketheadRules (Mar 5, 2016)

Bought this lovely Taylor 114CE today. It's only a cheap Taylor but it's amazing how good it feels - head and shoulders above any other acoustic at this price, I think. Taylors are so consistent, and so easy to play. I'm very happy. It's just so great to finally have a good-quality acoustic I can plug in.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 5, 2016)

Taylors are awesome period. I have had a Big Baby for at least 10 years now and even that sounds great. A friend of mine actually borrowed it for a recording and he owns a bunch of high end Taylors.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 5, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Taylors are awesome period. I have had a Big Baby for at least 10 years now and even that sounds great. A friend of mine actually borrowed it for a recording and he owns a bunch of high end Taylors.



The moral of the story - no need to worry about buying a high-end Taylor when a cheap one is very nearly as good


----------



## punisher911 (Mar 5, 2016)

I've owned $500-3000 Taylors. Loved them all. Even did the factory tour when I was in California last summer. I just prefer the all solid wood and 1 3/4" nut in the 300series and up.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 5, 2016)

Really love Taylor's Venetian and soft-cutaway shapes. Two Taylor's in my stable... neither very high-end but both sound great... especially my 12-string a/e. Much nicer than any Martin at the same price-point imo. 

HNGD


----------



## leftyguitarist (Mar 12, 2017)

BucketheadRules said:


> Bought this lovely Taylor 114CE today. It's only a cheap Taylor but it's amazing how good it feels - head and shoulders above any other acoustic at this price, I think. Taylors are so consistent, and so easy to play. I'm very happy. It's just so great to finally have a good-quality acoustic I can plug in.



Wonderful guitar, congratulations. The 114ce is no slouch in terms of quality by any stretch - I've heard some that give guitars costing far more a run for the money. I own two Taylors myself, and absolutely love them. Enjoy - and go play some guitar


----------



## inaudio (Mar 12, 2017)

I've had a 114CE for three years now and she's a beauty; even the box it came in smelled so nice that I kept it around the house for a few weeks, haha. There was a blind listening test where it was stacked up against a 214CE and I picked the 114CE in every comparison clip. 



A lot of people have said that they never get rid of it because it's got a very unique sound especially when you strum it hard. Congrats on the awesome NGD!


----------

